# Top 10 Things Men Know about Women...



## Chronuss (Jan 28, 2005)

Here it is guys...we've compiled a list of the top most must-know facts about people of the female persausion in no particular order...make use of them wisely...















































The top ten things men know about women: 
1. 
2. 
3. 
4. 
5. 
6. 
7. 
8. 
9. 
10.


there ya go.  use with caution.


----------



## dubljay (Jan 28, 2005)

How come ____________________                               didnt make the list?


----------



## OUMoose (Jan 28, 2005)

*blank stare*


----------



## Lisa (Jan 28, 2005)

*sigh

 Chad...the more I get to know you on MTalk... the more I understand Tess' need to hurt you


----------



## Baytor (Jan 28, 2005)

Hey, I know something about women.  













They smell better than us.  :uhyeah:


----------



## bignick (Jan 28, 2005)

Baytor said:
			
		

> They smell better than us.  :uhyeah:


 Beat me to it...


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 28, 2005)

Nalia said:
			
		

> *sigh
> 
> Chad...the more I get to know you on MTalk... the more I understand Tess' need to hurt you


I'm just happy she's tall enough so my foot can rest on her shoulder...


----------



## Cryozombie (Jan 28, 2005)

Sorry to burst your Bubble Chronuss...

Thats the top 10 things BOYS like you know about women.

Ask us MEN somtime, the list is pretty long.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 29, 2005)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> Sorry to burst your Bubble Chronuss...
> 
> Thats the top 10 things BOYS like you know about women.
> 
> Ask us MEN somtime, the list is pretty long.




:rofl:

John,

This made me laugh out loud.

Thanks

Chronus has lots to learn but he is still young 


And I agree with the statement by Nalia, that Tess needs to beat up Chad.  As I know she does when he really needs it.


----------



## Insedia_Cantharis (Jan 30, 2005)

urg.... This is baaaaaaaaaaad...


----------



## JPR (Jan 31, 2005)

There is only one thing that a man needs to know about a woman, and that is that she is always right.  The sooner you learn that, the better life becomes.  

 JPR


----------



## DarrenJew (Jan 31, 2005)

I only know 2 things about women.

1. Can't live with them!
2. Can't live without them!

Most women understand why this list of ten things have never been made, because they believe most of us can't count that high... while they have a list of 101 things about us men.


----------



## kid (Feb 10, 2005)

Henry Ford dies and goes to heaven.  At the Gates, St. Peter greets Ford
and
tells him, "Well, you've been such a good guy, and your invention... the
Assembly line for the automobile changed the world.  As a reward, you
can hang out
with anyone in Heaven you want.

" Ford thinks about it, and says, "I want to hang out with God
Himself."  So
the befuddled St. Peter takes Ford to the Throne Room, and introduces
him to
God.

Ford asks God, "When you invented Woman, what were you thinking?"

God asks, "What do you mean?"
"Well," says Ford, "You have some major design flaws in your invention:
      1. There's too much front-end protrusion.
      2. It chatters way too much at high speeds.
      3. Maintenance is extremely high.
      4. It constantly needs repainting and refreshing.
      5. Every 28 days it leaks fluid and is rendered out of service.
      6. The rear end wobbles too much.>      7. The intake is placed too close to the exhaust.
      8. The headlights are usually too small.
      9. Fuel consumption is outrageous.

"Hummmm," replies God, "hold on a minute." God goes over to the Celestial
Supercomputer, types in a few keystrokes, and waits for the results.  In
no time,
the computer prints out a report and God reads it.

God then turns to Ford, and says, "It may be that my invention is
flawed, but
according to these statistics, more men are riding my invention than yours.


----------



## BrandiJo (Feb 10, 2005)

dude thats horrible, but it made me laugh


----------



## kid (Feb 11, 2005)

thats what its there for. just a fer good laughs


----------



## Seig (Feb 11, 2005)

You forgot the part about the climate control not working properly.


----------

